# GTO, A-Body Steering/Suspension Setup



## LancerSS (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the body off, now it is time to focus on the frame.

Good, Better, Best...???

Please give me your Good, Better, and no dollar limit Best setup ideas for the front and rear steering and suspension setups on a 67' A-body GTO.

I am really interested in going all out, but if something stocks works well with aftermarket then I am all for it to.

Your ideas?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

this is what I did for my 65
Front
Global West Tubular control arms upper and lower with DEL-a-lum bushings
QA1 coil over shocks- fully adjustable
front sway bar 1 1/8
new steering center link OEM
new tie rods (moog I think)
edelbrock tie rod adjustment sleeves
2" drop spindles- i believe cpp
disc brakes
Rear
QA1 shocks adjustable
new springs
Global West lower control arms del-a-lum bushimgs
edelbrock adj upper control arms
new upper control arm bushings in rear end
kept the rear drums but may still switch
1" rear sway bar

I don't think there is anything stock except the centerlink and thats about as good as it gets-and it looks nice


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lancer, Go to Street Rod Garage I spent some time on the phone with these guys. Check out the custom a-body chassis set ups they build !!! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, Sweet job on the suspension!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Crusty, Sweet job on the suspension!!!:cheers Eric


:agree Nice job!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks again:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

checked out their website (srg) OMG if money is no object hook that up!!!!!!!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

LancerSS said:


> I have the body off, now it is time to focus on the frame.
> 
> Good, Better, Best...???
> 
> ...


I went with an Air Ride Street Challenge system, including front and rear control arms, front and rear sway bars and adjustable shocks.


----------

